# Ecs air lift kit



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

Is anyone running this kit? I'm curious to how it rides, I bought the manual kit when it was on sale but shattered my foot before I could install it and im dying to know what it's like. Gonna start the install by paying my buddies in beer this weekend but who knows how long it may take.


----------



## SleezyVee (Aug 17, 2010)

Good choice :thumbup:

One of the most popular ways to bag. I have their kit on my mkv and it hasn't given me any problems and the ride is great. Install without experience is 10-20 hours depending on experience.

Last sale was in September, no?


----------



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

Late Jan. The price changed back before I even paid, luckily my shopping cart kept the price at 1046$. I put off the install to do a t belt in my girls 1.8t and re ring/bt a friends a4 then BMX struck. The install won't take long but I want to make a nice trunk set up for it... And I'm on crutches.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your accident, but if I'm not mistaken, that was their Christmas sale, correct?

Either way, GL with the build and keep us updated with pictures :thumbup:


----------



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

Heres a little preview

the kit

















































The time waster









the soon to be bagged MK4. Good bye KW's 









I will post updates as they happen. BTW eyelids are gone and GLI headlights are in.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

SleezyVee said:


> Install without experience is 10-20 hours depending on experience.


lol wut


i run paddles and love them... not this kit as we put mine together before anyone was selling them in kits but have had them for well over a year now with no issues :thumbup:


----------



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

I just want to know how these ride compared to coils, also (being an air noob) is there anything I should know about, watch for etc... Oh rear struts are going to be fk's not stickers if that makes a difference.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

it does... and the bags will be a lot more comfy than coils most likely :thumbup:
i hear the lifestyles are super comfy and adjustable


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

joelzy said:


> it does... and the bags will be a lot more comfy than coils most likely :thumbup:


Yeah, I think it just depends at what PSI you're riding at. I've learned that higher ride height (more PSI) does not equate to better ride. So NOW, I get to ride low and comfortable 



joelzy said:


> i hear the lifestyles are super comfy and adjustable


I've heard this too... I'm still trying to find someone local who has them because I want to see how awesome they ride.


----------



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

Well I drive it low anyways ill play with it and see what rides best... Guess I'll be one of the first lifestyle reviewer.


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

i love my lifestyles they ride awsome, just wish they would drop lower


----------



## soulcontrol (Apr 6, 2009)

hated the paddle switches,the dump of air is in the actual switches,i ended up switching to electric valves and electric switch boxe and i love it!!!


----------



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

> Just wish they would drop lower.


Will they go lower than my car in that pic?cause my coils are bottomed out and I want it lower still.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

dubbin.in.co said:


> Will they go lower than my car in that pic?cause my coils are bottomed out and I want it lower still.



yes, they just wont lay subframe without major modification


----------



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

How close can you get to layin sub frame just out of the box?


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

this close with just a notch you can get alittle more out of it if you cut some stuff


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

White jetta :thumbup:


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

Thinking about this kit myself


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have it. I likez it. :thumbup:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

dubbin.in.co said:


> Will they go lower than my car in that pic?cause my coils are bottomed out and I want it lower still.


I'm running the exact same kit from ECS> 
mine before notch ..










And after notch ..










Still need to do some more work to get lower up-front but happy with the ride comfort for sure


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

dubbin.in.co said:


> How close can you get to layin sub frame just out of the box?


You're going to be pretty far off just bolted in. First the swaybar will hold you back from lows, then the passenger side cv. With swaybar in trash or upgraded and frame notch, youll be happy:beer:


----------



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

Beitz DUB said:


> You're going to be pretty far off just bolted in. First the swaybar will hold you back from lows, then the passenger side cv. With swaybar in trash or upgraded and frame notch, youll be happy:beer:


Beitz DUB huh... Get back on the union sucka ha ha ha I have an upgraded sway bar  I can tell this is going to be fun


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

dubbin.in.co said:


> Beitz DUB huh... Get back on the union sucka ha ha ha I have an upgraded sway bar  I can tell this is going to be fun


Oh ok, cool. Get a frame notch then and itll be more fun:beer:


----------

